# What to expect with neutering?



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We've made the decision to get Catan nuetered this week. How long can I expect him to be down and out? I just can't imagine him lying still for any lenght of time.
And then there's the Elizabethan collar... How will his pride handle that?


----------



## kockazat (Jul 22, 2010)

I would expect him to act like a suck and get as much sympathy as he can. 

Sarah injured her leg and needed to have it wrapped last year. Immediately she started walking on three legs. After a couple of weeks we were worried about why it should still be tender, however we caught her walking on 4 legs when nobody was watching. As soon as she realized we were around, she lifted the leg and looked at us with the "give me sympathy" look. 

Finally, when she went to the vet to get the wrapping removed, she bounded in (on 4 legs), roamed around the waiting room, but as soon as the vet came out, she picked up the "injured" leg and hobbled over to the vet. The vet called her a drama queen.

The Elizabethan collar didn't work for her as her nose was too long. (i.e. narrow neck but long nose, so there wasn't a collar size that fits an adult Vizsla). As Catan is presumably a pup, maybe this won't be a problem for you.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan is a year and a half. He's very tall at 26 inches but very thin at 55 pounds. Hopefully the collar works for him. 

He's already getting sympathy from us and he hasn't even had the surgery yet!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well Lisa... he will miss them ;D...kidding.

Now, if he is anything like Kian, he will do what Kian did when he saw us at the vet's office when we picked him up.... he ran right at us and jumped up to lick our faces 
It was tough not letting him go out for too long a walk and no running around. Our vet told us it was okay for him to run around our place but to not let him go all out in a field for about 10 days.
The elizabethan collar, we only put it on him when he was in his crate, he hated it and figured out how to remove it and then decided to chew it :-[ We went through 2 and then said...forget it!

I really do not recall Kian being groggy or even flinch from being in pain. We would not let him get up on his hind legs and not let him stretch out too much.
Good Luck!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Vinnie is booked in on 3rd August. Feeling sorry for him already aswell. He will be one spoilt dog ;D


----------



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I thought after we got Also neutered at 6 months, we'd have a few days of him being somewhat lethargic...that's what the vet said anyway. If you didn't know he had surgery, you wouldn't know he had surgery! About 4 hours after we brought him home, he was acting like nothing ever happened. It was tough getting him to take it easy. We tried to put a collar on him, and he would have none of it. So, in our case, it was pretty much a non-event. Was hoping it would calm him down somewhat, but we've seen no difference in him since the surgery. Good luck!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

What Bernie said  We thought Merc might be quiet at least for a couple of days but no...... He was a bit groggy when we picked him up but was back to normal the next morning. We didn't let him tear around too much for the next ten days (on lead walks and no dog beach) but couldn't really keep him all that quiet.

Catan and Vincent will be just fine (except perhaps for their pride)


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan has a reprieve from surgery for another month.

We had planned that while Catan was 'under' that a series of x-rays would be done on his front legs in hopes of determining the nature of his constant limp. Well the x-ray machine has broken down and since we don't want to put him though anesthetic twice (nor the cost twice) the surgery was cancelled.

He seems quite happy today. I'm not altogether sure it wasn't him who sabotaged the machine.


----------



## 3vizslas (Jul 29, 2010)

When I had my boy, Zinfandel, neutered last year he did not want to stay inactive for long. It seemed like he was pretty much back to himself 2 days later. The only thing that helped was the pain pills that would knock him out for a bit so he wasn't trying to run and play constantly.
And the E-Collar... well, he refused to even take a step or lay down or anything as long as he had it on. It was pitiful! I ended up buying him a doggie shirt that was kind of long and keeping that on him for a few days after surgery. When he laid down it covered the area in question and he couldn't get at it for licking... It worked well for us.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Well poor little Vinnie went under the knife on Tuesday, i felt bretty mean when i left him. By Wednesday he was running round wanting to play. i am struggling with the walks on leads as he just wants to run around. Time will now see if it was worth doing!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Vincent said:


> Time will now see if it was worth doing!!


Vincent, not trying to be rude here, but what is there to see if it was worth doing? 
He will not be able to make puppies, so that's a good thing, right?


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Crazy Kian. The reason that Vinnie was neutered was not to stop creating puppies to bitches that are on heat and their owners not acting responsible at that time it was for health reasons and dominance issues.

If he was not showing signs of dominance with other dogs trying to become the alpha male i would of let him keep them. 

i hope it doesn't change his personality and if it does i hope it is for the better to stop the issues that i am concerned with.


----------

